
Show HN - Sparrow6 – language agnostic automation tool, try it out - melezhik
https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/bul3b9/sparrow6_language_agnostic_automation_tool_try_it/
======
_frkl
Neat, this looks really well done. I should know, I am working on something
similar, and coincidentally I also posted to Show HN yesterday (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20039933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20039933)
) :-)

It seems we had roughly the same idea, an intermediate layer/DSL which is used
by a generic front-end, that can control different back-ends. Looks like we
have a slightly different focus (both in terms of front-end, back-end, and how
to describe tasks), but I find it highly interesting and educational to look
at your design and architecture, and compare it to what I came up with.

Instead of languages as back-ends, for example, I'm targeting frameworks
(Ansible, Terraform, although I also intend to add a shell and powershell
adapter). And I'm only just now starting to think about how to feed one tasks
output into the next tasks input. I'll have a look how you did this, to get
some inspiration, hope you don't mind :-)

~~~
melezhik
Thank you very much. At least much better response then on reddit ;-))

Feel free to "steal" design, it's opensource ...

Freckles looks interesting ...

~~~
_frkl
Ha, I know exactly what you mean, Reddit is scary, esp. when you show them
something you build very dear to your heart. If you are lucky, they just
ignore you... :-)

~~~
melezhik
Yeah, I'd say for some reasons _some_ people here seem to ignore something not
passing pattern:

ansible|docker|terraform

sigh ...

------
detaro
please link to the repo instead of reddit.

(if you're the creator, consider a Show HN: )

~~~
melezhik
Sure. Here is the link -
[https://github.com/melezhik/Sparrow6](https://github.com/melezhik/Sparrow6)

I can't change it in the post itself.

